# Sushi Anyone?



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

Well, I finally got up the stones to try my first bit of Sushi this evening. On the recommendation of the chef, I ordered the spicy tuna roll. It was quite pleasing. You can really taste the nature of the fish. I will definitely be trying new dishes. Anybody here enjoy Sushi?


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

I love sushi. I studied Japanese in college and got into it around then. It is a perfect source of protein, and I love wasabi. Japanese have some of the longest life expectancies in the world, and many say it is from the nutrients in the raw fish they eat.

If you ever get to Atlanta, look me up and I can show you the good places to eat. We have some world class sushi bars.


----------



## Lima_dat_alone (Jan 31, 2006)

Sushi is one of my favorite foods. I don't get to eat enough really good sushi as often as i'de like, but I do enjoy the chinese buffet sushi here. Delicious and doesn't hurt the wallet.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I love sushi and miss the numerous resturants with inexpensive but good sushi that were available when I lived in Gainesville FL. The only sushi joint here worth a crap is very expensive. I often get sushi for lunch though from my local Kroger, as I did today when I got an eel roll. Not bad for $5.05. I just love sushi and would eat nothing but if I could.


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

I love it too. Spicy Tuna is probably my fav. Have you ever had an M16 roll? Mmmmm.....


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

My wife is Japanese. I eat spicy tuna all the time.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I love sushi. Me and my wife even make it at home. We have all the dishes, rolling mats, knives, etc. We eat out mostly for sushi. Making it yourself is great fun but it is very hard work. Alot of prep goes into it. The rice is a big pain to make itself. We love most any and all sushi. RJT:SM


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

RJT said:


> The rice is a big pain to make itself. We love most any and all sushi. RJT:SM


The trick is to use good quaility Japanese rice and a good rice cooker. Japanese rice is a lot stickier than other types of rice. A good Zojirushi rice cooker works much better than the cheap models found at local dept. or discount stores. The higher-end Zojirushi cookers have a setting specifically for cooking sushi rice.


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

I love sushi as well. Spicy Yellowtail (tuna) is my fav. I also love the red clam and octopus. I'm still trying to get used to the Sea Urchin though......this one is tough to get down sometimes unless your REALLY a seasoned veteran.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

TypeO- said:


> My wife is Japanese. I eat spicy tuna all the time.


:r

I love Sushi, luckily there are about 5 places within a mile of where I live. Rolls are good, try the Spider Roll (softshell crab) or a Rainbow Roll (3 kinds of fish). I also like Eel, it's kind of sweet tasting. Next time you go, don't be shy, ask the Sushi chef to make you something special.

Oh and DO NOT EAT THE MONKFISH LIVER.....EVERu


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

Sushi is awesome, I love the stuff. The wife and daughter will eat the veggie ones, the little guy just the rice lol. Me I like just about all of it.

I've tried making my own veggie rolls, but The rice has been off the last 2 times I've tried. 


And as for Wasabi, :SM that stuff will knock you over if your not careful.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Glad you finally tried it. Ive been eating Sushi since I was a teenager when my half hawwiian and japanese girlfriend turned me on to it before it became a fad..My friends and familly always thought I was gross for eating..And then they tried it when it became cool and theyre hooked. Next time try a eel roll and if you want to try pieces try any of the white fish such as flounder.red snapper is good too. Use lots of wasabi and enjoy.


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

I love it but unfortunately the wife wont touch it. That cut's out dinner sushi. I look for it often at lunch and I really enjoy the spicy tuna rolls.


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

theromulus said:


> I love it but unfortunately the wife wont touch it. That cut's out dinner sushi. I look for it often at lunch and I really enjoy the spicy tuna rolls.


Yeah, my wife wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot chop stick. Considering round 2 of the Sushi experience, would eel be too much? I don't want to puke all over the chef. I want to build myself up to a high level.....slowly. Thanks guys, and It's great so many people enjoy this stuff. I've also heard it is very healthy too.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

You just can't beat a slice of fresh tuna with wasabi, ginger, and soy sauce! Makes me hungry just thinking about it.


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

(909) said:


> :r
> 
> Oh and DO NOT EAT THE MONKFISH LIVER.....EVERu


Dude, I don't even want to know. I don't need any horror stories this early into my experience. lol


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

The Prince said:


> Yeah, my wife wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot chop stick. Considering round 2 of the Sushi experience, would eel be too much? I don't want to puke all over the chef. I want to build myself up to a high level.....slowly. Thanks guys, and It's great so many people enjoy this stuff. I've also heard it is very healthy too.


I wouldn't try eel just yet.
Try shrimp tempura, hamachi, and smoked salmon.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

I eat Sushi 1-2 times per week...it's decent here in St. Louis but excellent when I'm out in SoCal. I like it all, Sushi, Rolls, Sashimi, etc...can't get enough of it!


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

Been eating sushi for quite some time now. It's the texture and the pure flavor of the fish that does it for me. Simple is my mantra. I judge sushi bars by the quality of their yellowtail and uni (sea urchin). It's not an exact science, but it's worked so far.

It seems most beginners like multi-ingredient rolls (I like them too, they are just not the same experience), so you could start there. I call them "pizza rolls" because it reminds me of people ordering pizzas with 2347656 toppings. Every new sushi bar has an abundance of these. One of the more interesting ones I've had is tuna.jalapeno.. different, but good. Another is salmon and tuna (with some vegetables) wrapped in raddish, very refreshing.

For regular rolls (one seafood, wasabi and rice wrapped in seaweed) try out a handroll. I seem to taste the fish flavor better with these. Just ask the chef to prepare your roll as a handroll, they will know what you are talking about.

Sushi is one large piece of fish (or seafood) stuck to a pad of rice with wasabi. Sometimes there is seaweed, sometimes not.

Sashimi is just the fish.. nothing else. Here's some raw fish.. that's all you get. Well, you get the idea.

I'd advise trying a little of everything to find your likes and dislikes. My favorite is uni, but most people can't stand it. I gag at the thought of trying to eat salmon roe again, but some love it. I like octopus and yellowtail for the texture (firm, sort of crunchy and sublimely oily respectively) and, once again, despise salmon roe for it's texture (it's like mid-sized gel caps filled with fish flavored brine.. uggh).

The strangest thing I've ever had is an uni roll that had a sake/jellyfish sauce poured over the top. It was.. interesting.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Yeah i really like sushi, and also like to do it myself . At first my girlfriend didnt want to eat it, but i prepared her some, and she was hooked . We eat some at leas 2 or 3 times a month, but I try to prepare it more often


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Can't beat it for bait.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

The Prince said:


> Anybody here enjoy Sushi?


As often as possible... heck... I guess that is one cool thing about Kalifornia... Sushi (fresh) is everywhere and pretty reasonably priced. These days out here most Sushi shops are getting VERY experimental with new dishes... I cannot even begin to describe a lot of the new ones... I can't keep up with them.

Tuna and Salmon are my favs


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> ... I just love sushi and would eat nothing but if I could.


ScottM, at Sushi bar:


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Prince,
Congrats on at least trying it bro! I love sushi but it took me a while to muster up the courage to eat it. That was about 16 years ago.

Once you switch from the rolls to straight sushi, start with the mild stuff (usually any white fish - flounder, conch, scallop & yellow fin tuna - I know, not white).

Also, the smoked eel (Unagi) is very good as well.

~Mark


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

TypeO- said:


> The trick is to use good quaility Japanese rice and a good rice cooker. Japanese rice is a lot stickier than other types of rice. A good Zojirushi rice cooker works much better than the cheap models found at local dept. or discount stores. The higher-end Zojirushi cookers have a setting specifically for cooking sushi rice.


Man, I just cook it in a pot. Cooking the rice has to be the easiet part. I have developed a technique that works just as good as the Rice Cookers. People make out that cooking rice is difficult but I don't believe so.
I too love the stuff and make it quite regularly. Has become quite a favourite with the relations and friends... "hey you coming to the party?? Can you bring some sushi??" 
Love Sashimi too, raw fish has such unique and wonderful texture.

Mate, next you'll have to try Fugu


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> As often as possible... heck... I guess that is one cool thing about Kalifornia... Sushi (fresh) is everywhere and pretty reasonably priced. These days out here most Sushi shops are getting VERY experimental with new dishes... I cannot even begin to describe a lot of the new ones... I can't keep up with them.
> 
> *Tuna and Salmon are my favs*


:tpd: I might add snapper to that list as well and in the Sashimi format


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Prince, I'm definitely a fan of sushi
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=20261

One of my favorite foods, and its semi healthy as well LOL
Among my faves are the Maguro, Hamachi, and any type of sashimi. However the Nigiri style sushi is better than the Maki (roll) sushi IMO.

I totally agree with you though, fresh raw sushi really lets you taste the distinct flavors of the fish that you might not get when thoroughly cooked.

Great, now I'm hungry LOL


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Two of my favorite maki at our sushi place. These are not traditional but damn they're good:

Latin Heat: smoked salmon, escolar, jalapeno, avocado, cilantro, chili mayo, sesame seeds
Ocean Sundae: shrimp tempura, cream cheese, avocado, tobiko chili sauce, scallions, sesame seeds, covered with tempura crumbs, wasabi mayo, sweet soy sauce


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

KingMeatyHand said:


> Been eating sushi for quite some time now. It's the texture and the pure flavor of the fish that does it for me. Simple is my mantra. I judge sushi bars by the quality of their yellowtail and uni (sea urchin). It's not an exact science, but it's worked so far.
> 
> It seems most beginners like multi-ingredient rolls (I like them too, they are just not the same experience), so you could start there. I call them "pizza rolls" because it reminds me of people ordering pizzas with 2347656 toppings. Every new sushi bar has an abundance of these. One of the more interesting ones I've had is tuna.jalapeno.. different, but good. Another is salmon and tuna (with some vegetables) wrapped in raddish, very refreshing.
> 
> ...


I can tell you are a hard core Sushi lover. Everybody I have heard from can't stand Sea Urchin. the salmon roe doesn't sound appealing either. I definitely want to work my way up to Sashimi. But it will be slow going. I've read that Sushi is uber-healthy except some potential elevated levels of mercury in Tuna.


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

I lived in japan most of 2005. I was in downtown tokyo starting up R&D for my company in japan. Since i was a lone gaijin who loved sushi i really got engaged in japanese food.

Sushi means vinegared rice in japanese. 
I like both Sashimi (raw fish on a bed of rich) and nigiri sushi (cooked food as well as raw fish on top of a pillow of rice). 

After japan i can't quite get into the US style rice, it just *doesn't taste as good*. I got the zojiroushi rice cooker in japan and the sushi rice program certainly makes quite a bit of difference, but the key is to wash the rice in very cold water three times by hand before cooking it. It finish the polishing of the rice and makes it quite a bit tastier. I brought my rice with me from japan because i love the high-altitude grown rice (when in japan you learn to discern between rice).

Uni is misunderstood, and unfortunately nowhere near as good in the us as in japan. A sweet and wonderful piece of sushi. Yellowtail will quickly tell you how good the sushi restaurant is. Fugu is kind of bland and not particularly tasty to me. The egg (makiyakinabe) is what i use to see if the sushi chef knows the basics (many thin layers).

Kaitensushi (sushi boat) is something i've come to avoid in favour of sitting by the sushi bar. The wasabe should be had on the side with the fish and not really in the soy sauce (fish side goes into the soy sauce, not the rice side).

Soup is always had last when you have sushi, never first (another difference in japan).

My favourite pieces of sushi that are uniquily japanese?
Kuruma-ebi (yes, you eat the head of the shrimp and it's wonderful)
Chu-toro (not quite as fatty as oh-toro, but a really wonderful piece from the belly of the tuna).

I lived about 10 minutes from the tokyo fishmarket at Tsukiji and when i went down there at 5-6AM in the morning for a sushi breakfast you really got the freshest fish possible!

Now... The nastiest thing they have in japan???? 
Natto, hands down the most nastiest thing i've tried in my life. It's fermented soybeans that are whipped with fish sauce. YUCK!!!


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

par said:


> Uni is misunderstood, and unfortunately nowhere near as good in the us as in japan. A sweet and wonderful piece of sushi. Yellowtail will quickly tell you how good the sushi restaurant is. Fugu is kind of bland and not particularly tasty to me. The egg (makiyakinabe) is what i use to see if the sushi chef knows the basics (many thin layers).


There is a certain way your senses are affected when you go to the beach. The smell, the feel of the air, the sound rhythmic lapping of the water and the site of it's frothy retreat. To me, and at it's best, uni should taste like that feels. Since I've never been to Japan, I can't compare the uni there to the uni in the US, but I've had some pretty damn good uni here.

Nice to know I'm not the only one who judges a sushi bar by the yellowtail.

That's a good tip about the egg.. I never thought about the thin, folded layers being an indicator of basic skill. Seems pretty obvious now that you mention it.

Fugu is a "danger factor" novelty in my opinion. I'm not impressed. Kill a lion in a straight up fight with a pocket knife then eat it raw.. I'll be impressed with that!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

par said:


> I lived in japan most of 2005. I was in downtown tokyo starting up R&D for my company in japan. Since i was a lone gaijin who loved sushi i really got engaged in japanese food.
> 
> Sushi means vinegared rice in japanese.
> I like both Sashimi (raw fish on a bed of rich) and nigiri sushi (cooked food as well as raw fish on top of a pillow of rice).
> ...


Par, I've found that nothing in the US that's Japanese is comparable to the real deal in Japan. I have yet to find a real sushiya or sobaya like they have in Japan.

I got hooked on sushi and sashimi when I lived in Okinawa and tried everything. Octopus (tako) is one of my favorites. I can't take the texture of Uni but the taste isn't bad. I've been craving Okinawa soba for awhile and really miss Koko's (a Japanese curry restaurant). This thread depresses me.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

12stones said:


> Par, I've found that nothing in the US that's Japanese is comparable to the real deal in Japan. I have yet to find a real sushiya or sobaya like they have in Japan.
> 
> I got hooked on sushi and sashimi when I lived in Okinawa and tried everything. Octopus (tako) is one of my favorites. I can't take the texture of Uni but the taste isn't bad. I've been craving Okinawa soba for awhile and really miss Koko's (a Japanese curry restaurant). This thread depresses me.


I lived in Okinawa for three years. You've must know about Mickey's out Gate 2 of Kadena AB. I ate Mickey's curry about twice a week. The curry was canned, but the chicken made the dish. I've been back to the island four times since I transferred in 98. I visited Mickey's every time. They still have the same margerine bowls for hot sauce. If you've been there, you know what I'm talking about.

Yujiro Soba was the best soba joint on the island. I really miss it. Luckily, my wife's family is still there. My mother-in-law frequently sends over dried Okinawan soba. We eat it occasionally.

Oh, and who can forget Takoyaki. Oh, I'm hungry now. I'm jealous. My buddy is going to Oki for a two week vacation this weekend.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

TypeO- said:


> My wife is Japanese. I eat spicy tuna all the time.


:r that's just not right. :r


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

General sushi is fine -- but i'd never eat raw fish. Even though the risk is low i just can't get past the thought of worms crawling around in my bowels.

Disgusting.

_____
rm


----------



## scc135 (Feb 6, 2006)

sushi is definitely a favorite. Oh-toro was the best piece of fish I've ever had, but I paid quite a bit for it when I had it at Morimotos. If you're into wasabi, there's wasabi tobiko sushi. A place I go to has it. The tobiko (smelt roe) is soaked in wasabi or some wasabi enhanced liquid so instead of orange, they look green. Put a heap of that on a sushi piece or in a maki roll and eat it. 

I've had uni and it's a bit off for my tastes. I'm not a fan but if provided, I'll eat it.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

TypeO- said:


> My wife is Japanese. I eat spicy tuna all the time.


:r I love it . My favorites are any form of tuna wether it's rolled or sliced . I don't like the eel or the mackerel and to me the octopus is tasteless . The salmon would be my second most preferred . The wife and kids look at me like WTF is he eating now . :w


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Had a Spicey Tuna and Salmon roll for Lunch yesterday. Has anyone ever had the Fatty Tuna Sashimi before? Freaking awesome but pricey. Its like the Filet Mignon of Tuna.


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh I love sushi. My wife and I get at least once a week. There's a really good sushi buffet here, good prices.

I personally like the freshwater eel and spicy salmon.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

scc135 said:


> sushi is definitely a favorite. Oh-toro was the best piece of fish I've ever had, but I paid quite a bit for it when I had it at Morimotos. If you're into wasabi, there's wasabi tobiko sushi. A place I go to has it. The tobiko (smelt roe) is soaked in wasabi or some wasabi enhanced liquid so instead of orange, they look green. Put a heap of that on a sushi piece or in a maki roll and eat it.
> 
> I've had uni and it's a bit off for my tastes. I'm not a fan but if provided, I'll eat it.


yeah, I love the wasabi tobiko Sushi...heck, I like most sushi lol
now I'm hungry too!


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> Had a Spicey Tuna and Salmon roll for Lunch yesterday. Has anyone ever had the Fatty Tuna Sashimi before? Freaking awesome but pricey. Its like the Filet Mignon of Tuna.


Yesterday I enjoyed the Yellowtail roll. I asked about the fatty tuna. The chef said it's a rare occasion when they get that delivered. Hey, it's Alabama, what am I going to do.


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

I love sushi! I have even eaten at Nobu in NY. Wayyy overpriced if you ask me. As long as the sushi is fresh and cut properly, yum!

Toro (fatty tuna) and Uni (sea urchin) and unagi (eel) are my favs!


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Yea a lot of people have a real stigma over sushi until they try it. I love the stuff and would eat it more often if it was only cheaper.


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

I absolutely LOVE Sushi!!!

Unfortunately, my wife doesn't.

So... We kind of stick to raw dishes that are indigenous to our region... Stuff like "Salamanders-in-a-Blanket."


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

12stones said:


> Par, I've found that nothing in the US that's Japanese is comparable to the real deal in Japan. I have yet to find a real sushiya or sobaya like they have in Japan.
> 
> I got hooked on sushi and sashimi when I lived in Okinawa and tried everything. Octopus (tako) is one of my favorites. I can't take the texture of Uni but the taste isn't bad. I've been craving Okinawa soba for awhile and really miss Koko's (a Japanese curry restaurant). This thread depresses me.


Like we discussed yesterday at the La Flor event, I lived in Japan two years. Ate lots of sushi but never really developed a taste for it until about the mid-90's several years after coming back from Japan. Now I love the stuff, crave it and savor it.

My favorites are hamachi, uni, unagi, giant clam, maguro, toro, but lots of others I will wolf down if I get the opportunity. The baked unagi at Sasaki in Houston is to die for!! So soft inside, so crunchy outside, oh god gotta go get some soon!!! I also love futomaki with lots of different ingredients, but the fried crab with all the crunchy shell and legs is my favorite. Love eating hand rolls too!! And love to have some chawanmushi to polish it off!

God I wish I had been more into sushi when I was in Japan. Like you just talking about it makes me depressed.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Love sushi! There is a great sushi place just a couple doors down from my B&M. It works out great!


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

Jbailey said:


> Love sushi! There is a great sushi place just a couple doors down from my B&M. It works out great!


sushi and smokes, haven't tried it yet. probably a cigar with allot of finesse would be best


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

After reading this thread I'm completely obsessed with going to get sushi for lunch today. I'm so easily swayed.
-eef


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm sorry, I'm on the wrong thread, I read the title and thought this was the Britney Spears thread.:r :r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Sushi lover here...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> Had a Spicey Tuna and Salmon roll for Lunch yesterday. Has anyone ever had the Fatty Tuna Sashimi before? Freaking awesome but pricey. Its like the Filet Mignon of Tuna.


i've only had it once...


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Starting eating sushi way back when I worked for an insurance company. One of the reps would always invite me to lunch and would buy. She was quite rich (and unfortunately married) and always took me to great places. We would go to sushi often and she would get all of the best stuff. Since it was free I found a way to enjoy it. Now 15 years later I am hooked and eat it at least once a week. There is a great buffet near my work that makes the sushi to order for dinner. Some of the freshest I have had. Dam, now I am hungry.:dr

Sushi herf anyone?


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

(909) said:


> I'm sorry, I'm on the wrong thread, I read the title and thought this was the Britney Spears thread.:r :r


Son-of-a...

I was going to say the same thing! :r


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

AAlmeter said:


> Son-of-a...
> 
> I was going to say the same thing! :r


Twisted minds think alike!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Sushi !!

Love it. Paulmac has the Conn hide away for sushi. He is a sushi whore.

I like it all. Especially shrimp and lobster tempura.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

sushi...not bad. not a huge fan but I wont turn it down


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

i love sushi. if i could afford to i'd eat it every day 

I used to get some real good sushi in boston. here in upstate ny there's less selection of good places, but i've found a couple good spots.


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

I'm in Hawaii right now and eating sushi every day....mostly Tuna and it's so fresh, it's unbelievable. Great stuff!!!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I don't eat bait. Never tried it, suppose it is no worse than raw clams, which I love.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I'm a big fan of anything with eel. mmmmm :dr


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

Fatty tuna sashimi.. Super good!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I've not tried sushi as of yet. Whenever we eat out at a restaurant that serves it, I'm always curious but always decide against it. I'm not a big fish eater anyways, but since I live next to the ocean now, I'm trying new things all the time. Never thought I'd eat oysters but I do now! What's a good starter for someone wanting to try it??


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Big sushi fan here... few decent places close...


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I eat sushi around 3 times a week. Never had the fatty tuna and I'm gonna go try it tonight!!

The dragon roll is sweet, probably my fav along with spicy tuna.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Dragon Roll, California Roll and Shrimp Tempura here. I don't get out to eat sushi much ... maybe once every three months or so ... but there are some great sushi offerings around the area.


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

On the 100 mile trip back to Jersey from the Canyon for Yellow Fin we enjoy fresh sushi while the mates clean the fish. It's great. :dr


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Just went for some Sushi for lunch :tu Great food. I never get tired of the stuff.

Had two pieces of Maguro, two Ika and a Dragon Roll (Soft Shell crab roll topped with Maguro and Unagi Sauce) :dr

God I love Sushi


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Sounds delicious Dustin... so you're a Squid guy? :] I like the clams myself. Don't forget the Toro when you can find it.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

My favorites are amaebi, uni, and scallop. Mutsu when I can find it, though I'm not exactly sure what type of fish it is, have heard a number of species.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

But of course  Hotategai as well when available hehe.

You know what's odd is there's very rarely any Toro around AZ. Plenty of Shiromaguro though.

If I could bump Sushi's RG I would


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

MadAl said:


> My favorites are amaebi, uni, and scallop. Mutsu when I can find it, though I'm not exactly sure what type of fish it is, have heard a number of species.


Fuji Sushi is on Route 1 Al.

When we doing lunch ...........:ss


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

There is a decent sushi place near my office. I tend to go about once a week. I too use yellowtail as an indicator. :ss I have found it's good to talk with the chefs. At a good place they won't steer you wrong. One example, I have had the giant clam/miru-gai a number of times at different places and was never impressed. Kind of flavorless and rubbery. Go to my regular place and the chef says I have to try the giant clam. Particular good right off the plane. Here in the central US sushi quality especially on the less common items is extra dicey. I try it and it is wonderfully sweet and tender with lots of flavor. There just is no in between with sushi it is either good or it isn't. Now when it's good there is a range of good to amazing but there is nothing between good and just $hit awful. Getting started is a little tricky. Fifteen years ago you could hardly get me to eat a California roll. Now it's still hard to get me to eat a California roll because I am on the opposite end of the spectrum.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

I would like to try Sushi, but I have 2 problems:

1. I may be allergic to avocado (my mom is, and I'm to scared to test it myself)
2. I don't care for fish

Any suggestions :r


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

I had sushi that was terriyaki chicken,bacon and tempura mushrooms.lol it rocked. Most sushi places will have many options for the raw fish skeptic.Check the menu and ask the chef. He made that for me and it wasn't even on the menu


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> I would like to try Sushi, but I have 2 problems:
> 
> 1. I may be allergic to avocado (my mom is, and I'm to scared to test it myself)
> 2. I don't care for fish
> ...


There are other non traditional sushi that doesn't use fish. Clams, squids, roe, crabs etc.,


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

TRicker said:


> I had sushi that was terriyaki chicken,bacon and tempura mushrooms.lol it rocked. Most sushi places will have many options for the raw fish skeptic.Check the menu and ask the chef. He made that for me and it wasn't even on the menu


That sounds tasty! I've never seen it on the menu at any of the places I check out.



bonggoy said:


> There are other non traditional sushi that doesn't use fish. Clams, squids, roe, crabs etc.,


Oh, yea, I should have said, I don't care for seafood, which makes it even harder.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

If I'm ever in Denver, I'm going to this place....

Sushi Den

_Now in its 22nd year, Sushi Den just keeps improving; its most recent innovation is flying in fresh fish from one of Japan's largest fish markets. Sushi Den opened its second location in 2001, in the city of Fukuoka on Kyushu Island close to the Japanese hometown of Sushi Den's founders.

Along with an incredibly dedicated and talented staff of 85 in Denver and a staff of 15 in Japan, the success and talent behind Sushi Den lies in the three Kizaki brothers, Toshi, Yasu & Koichi, and Toshi's wife Michiko.

Koichi, the youngest brother, lives in Japan. Koichi makes a daily 4:00 AM trip to the fish market to select and purchase the finest and freshest fish for both restaurants. The fish is vacuumed packed with dry ice and flown from Japan to Denver arriving the same day._


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

bonggoy said:


> There are other non traditional sushi that doesn't use fish. Clams, squids, roe, crabs etc.,


And most sushi does not have avocado. Mainly found in the ubiquitous "California Roll", which also has surimi(krab) and not raw seafood.

Being Hawaiian, I loves me all kinds of sushi. Uni, toro and eel being my favorites. But I really like sashimi, just plain slices of raw fish. Or Hawaiian style poke! Chunks of raw tuna, chili, seaweed(ogo) and kukui nuts(inamono). Das da kine brah!:tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

bobarian said:


> Das da kine brah!:tu


And for all of our members who haven't been to Hawaii or have relatives from there a little translation ..... 

Da Kine


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

khubli said:


> If I'm ever in Denver, I'm going to this place....
> 
> Sushi Den
> 
> ...


If you do head to D-town, look me up, we can do better than Sushi Den! It's good, not bagging on them, but there are some better for less, and some quite a bit better for the same price.

I love sushi, I think I could live on fish if I had to!!!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

LordOfWu said:


> If you do head to D-town, look me up, we can do better than Sushi Den! It's good, not bagging on them, but there are some better for less, and some quite a bit better for the same price.
> 
> I love sushi, I think I could live on fish if I had to!!!


You got it!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

LordOfWu said:


> I love sushi, I think I could live on fish if I had to!!!


If I could afford it I would eat Sushi on a daily basis :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

LasciviousXXX said:


> And for all of our members who haven't been to Hawaii or have relatives from there a little translation .....
> 
> Da Kine


Ay brah? Why u giv me stink-eye? Like beef o wat?:r:bn


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

bobarian said:


> Ay brah? Why u giv me stink-eye? Like beef o wat?:r:bn


Automatic. 

(I stole that phrase from my nephew from Maui... he always says that and I have NO idea what it means LOL)


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

I really like the eal but I can not spell it how they do.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Unagi?


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

yeah that looks right, lol I did know even know where to start.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Unagi is the fresh-water eel, most often grilled with a sweet sauce. 


There is also the saltwater eel, anago. I think this is simmered for sushi.


Both very tasty.

Someday, I would like to go to Japan and try fugu!
http://imageshack.us


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> If I could afford it I would eat Sushi on a daily basis :tu


Word.

I used to eat sushi at least once a week. Fallen out of the habit lately.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Seanohue said:


> I would like to try Sushi, but I have 2 problems:
> 
> 1. I may be allergic to avocado (my mom is, and I'm to scared to test it myself)
> 2. I don't care for fish


I would not like to try Sushi.


----------



## NHsmoker (Feb 18, 2007)

I have been wanting to try sushi for about 5 or 6 years and I think I am going to soon. I talked to my wife and she said she would give it a try as well. Now I just need to find a sushi place in NH that is decent.


----------



## Flum (Jun 15, 2008)

You're speakin my language w/ sushi! My wife got me into it back when we were dating. I was raised in small town AL, so my perception was that sushi=bait. The first time that I tried it, I was at a hibachi grill. After choking down the first piece, I asked the cook to throw the rest on the grill! Now I love the stuff, go figure. I started out slow with cali rolls and spicy tuna rolls. Now I'll pretty much eat anything on the menu. Good luck in your sushi experimentation!


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

There is a sushi bar at my college, a little pricey, but having sushi EVERYDAY ain't always a bad thing, i love it -- healthy and tasty. :tu


----------



## ibosmiley (Feb 29, 2004)

Love sushi mysellf. Best sushi in my "area" is up in Towson, MD, Sushi Hana.


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 6, 2007)

NHsmoker said:


> I have been wanting to try sushi for about 5 or 6 years and I think I am going to soon. I talked to my wife and she said she would give it a try as well. Now I just need to find a sushi place in NH that is decent.


What part of NH? I LOVE Sushi and may be able to recommend a good place.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I love me some sushi! A nice California Roll, with some Ebi, Unagi, and maybe some Tekamaki is my usual order... with a Sapporo, of course!


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

I had a sushi lunch with TriShield this afternoon :tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I eat sushi at least once or twice a week. I love it:tu


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> I eat sushi at least once or twice a week. I love it:tu


Have you tried Goro's? IMO, the best in SA.


----------



## ellisb (May 24, 2008)

I love sushi as well, not a huge fan of the bill associated with it. I was in Las Vegas last year and I finally went to Todai in Aladdin/Planet Hollywood. Todai is a sushi buffet (25 for dinner) that has has high quality for a buffet. I was amazed at the quality, quantity and variety. They also had plenty of cooked options for those who are not brave.

There are about two dozen locations in the US with more being added (Boston is scheduled) and they have locations in the far east.

Here is the link

http://www.todai.com/

best wishes
-EB


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

LOVE Sushi!!! Dragon Roll and the Rainbow Roll are big favorites.

Try some Halibut also. Very good!


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

I love Sushi!! I am a big fan of the Unagi (eel).


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Sushi is that thing that you are afraid of because of what you think it might be like but when you do try it, most become addicted to it.
Love Sushi.


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

It's funny being on a forum with people from all over the USA. Being in Cali it's easy to forget there are people out there without much exposure to international cuisine. Just the idea of someone not eating sushi is alien to me.

My favorite is Saba with a pinch of minced garlic and green onion on the top.





.


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

I too love the sushi. I try to eat it at least once a week. 

There are alot of places here in Ohio.


----------



## PUFFNMO (Mar 14, 2006)

There are a lot of great sushi bars here in L.A. One kind of sushi I really like is mackerel with ponzu (very light tart rice vinegar sauce, I have tried to get the recipe but to no avail.)

Sushi Nozawa in Studio City is considered the best in L.A. Mr. Nozawa rules from behind the bar with a fist of iron. He does not make California rolls, and you eat what he gives you. Don't even think of telling him how you want it, and do not pass on anything, it won't go well, trust me. But OMG is his sushi delicious. He gets the best fish to be had anywhere. Cheers, Larry.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I like Sushi alot but I definately prefer Soshimi (sp)

Good stuff


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I love sushi! Big fan for sure.


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 6, 2007)

Are we talking Maki, Sushi, or Sashimi in this thread? Or a mix of the three?


----------



## NHsmoker (Feb 18, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> What part of NH? I LOVE Sushi and may be able to recommend a good place.


I am about 20-30 minutes from portsmouth but if you know of any good sushi places that you think is worth a drive I can do that. I want to make sure if I don't like it is just because I don't have a palette for it not because the place sucks.


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

My favorite is the "Double Dragon Roll". Shrimp tempura on the inside with spicy tuna on the outside wrapped in avocado. Throw in a little wasabi and some soy....Great! Just about too big to do in one bite though.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Ive been enjoying sushi since I was about 12 years old and had my first experience with it in Hawaii. I still enjoy sushi today, although my tastes have changed a bit over the years.

I have been sick from sushi before - very sick. Worms. Antibiotics. And I continue to consume, although not at the same place (it is gone now anyway).

I have tried Fugu and would do so again. It is so light and delicate, with a sweet flavor that is incomparable to any other prepared fish out there. It is best taken sashimi style (no rice), and can be eaten with no soy or wasabi, its that good. You can find it in the US if you look hard enough.

I no longer order raw tuna sushi/sashimi, due to bad experiences with the histamines present in tuna that was "past its prime" - unless I am 100% sure the place serving is getting the best quality fish.

I do enjoy raw salmon, squid, roe, shrimp, yellowtail - just about anything. I also really like the rolls with real crab. You can judge a sushi place by its sashimi, but rolls really let a chef get creative. Im going to have to go for sushi tomorrow now! :tu


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

hmm my parents have been investing in restaraunts...and 3 of our investmans include japanese restaraunts/ asian fusion...I eat every and all sushi...if you should need recommendations let me know =)


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 6, 2007)

NHsmoker said:


> I am about 20-30 minutes from portsmouth but if you know of any good sushi places that you think is worth a drive I can do that. I want to make sure if I don't like it is just because I don't have a palette for it not because the place sucks.


 I would say that for the Ultimate experience you will have to go into Boston. If this isnt too far ill draw up a top three for you.

Wangs Table in Haverhill has VERY good creative rolls!!

Cheers!


----------



## NHsmoker (Feb 18, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> I would say that for the Ultimate experience you will have to go into Boston. If this isnt too far ill draw up a top three for you.
> 
> Wangs Table in Haverhill has VERY good creative rolls!!
> 
> Cheers!


I'll drive to Boston if you feel it will make for a better dining experience. It will be nice to get a babysitter and get away for a change.


----------



## Haastility (Apr 30, 2008)

This is the second most expenive love of my life! Cigars is #1..



(i am single and no kids  )


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Love love love it. 

I had some great sushi tonight as a matter of fact.

Every time I am hesitant to try something new I think of how much I would have missed out had I never tried sushi.


----------



## Giovanni (Jun 19, 2007)

Sashimi....who needs rice?


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

Big big sushi fan...me and a friend used to do the Tuesday night all-you-can-eat every week at Shogun in Scottsdale...$20, and it was surprising how quickly we got full. I think they quit doing that special a number of years back.


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 6, 2007)

Here are my top three in the city

Uni 370 Comm ave

Fugakyu 1280 Beacon in Brookline

Typhoon 725 Boylston St

Good Luck!

Cigar Masters is right next to Typhoon as well!


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

Had some Double Dragon and Godzilla roll tonight - pretty freaking awesome!


----------



## Al_Samson (May 16, 2008)

i love sushi as well, california rolls and sashimi are my favorites. luckily i live near this place called nagano, it is excellent


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

the problem with listing your favorite sushi rolls is that everyone makes them differently...except with the exception of the california, that's pretty much a staple


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

I like sushi. I like it alot. I recently turned my gf onto it. She's a friggin' addict now. 

There is a place in Houston called Kaneyama that makes a Phoenix roll that is out of this world. It is, in my opinion, one of the best restaurants of any sorts around.


----------



## Fishnat (Jan 2, 2009)

We have some really incredible sushi bars in Buffalo. I don't know if I would say world class, but I've yet to get better sushi anywhere in the country; including the supposed bests of NYC and Chicago. 

I really enjoy a roll that they make here called the Alligator. It's a roll with tuna / avocado inside, with an eel draped over the top of it, in a wonderful sweet like sauce. The taste is phenomenal and the presentation is wonderful. It really does look like an alligator.


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

I had a roll in Mexico last week at the Hilton that was outstanding. It had smoked marlin and avacado in it and the entire roll was coated in some kind of tempura batter. It may not have been traditional, but it sure was tasty.


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

I am all about the uni, masago, and toro. We don't have the best sushi in the world here in omaha, but it's actually pretty popular and there are about a half dozen sushi places that really compete for the business around here. That said, most people do rolls which doesn't even have any raw fish, which to me is a little like drinking a "martini" which has no gin or vermouth - come to think of it though, those "martinis" are a very popular accompaniment to california rolls et al. 

I don't mean to come across as snobby with all of that, I'm just unusually purist when it comes to many things.


----------



## Munt (Jul 21, 2006)

We try to have it weekly. Their a couple of good places in Windsor. We started eating sushi 15 years ago out in Vancouver. We tried it and we were hooked immediately.

If you can eat Tuna, keep going. That's a great way to get your feet wet.

Munt!


----------

